# St George District Jewie-phon Saturday 30.06.07



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

4pm to midnight under the captain cook bridge using fish heads and fillets as bait, on a kayak? Mate, I'd watch out for those dolphins if I were you! :shock:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Ben, i'm still trying to thaw out from our Jewie-Thon last year under the Como Rail bridge. Jeez that was cold!

What are the tides doing?? - my tip is that the jewies will only bite an hour either side of the high tide, however they reckon theres plenty in the georges river at the moment so hopefully you wont have to wait too many saturdays til you get one.

Good luck.


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

Ben,

I am keen. I have not got any nav lights though. Under the bridge is pretty well lit up. I have been referred to a spot in the hacking to get some live yakkas. I would be using these as bait as well as calamari and possibly SP's, not sure if it will work though.

PM me your home number, I will call later in the week to confirm.

Cheers.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Ben, 
I have been told that the best time for them is on the top of the run out of the smaller tide of the day, peferably on a full moon.

Cheers Dave


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

G'day Ben 
Some distance (its been ages...and the memory is fading... a couple of hundred metres to the west (ok on the Kogarah side ) of the Capt Cook Bridge in the main channel is a deeper Jewie hole. In the hole there is a concrete bridge beam that attracts jewies and other critters. I hooked up a trawl net on it once when I was working for the NSW Fisheries. 

Definitely worth a try, & being in the middle of the channel you should stand out....like a target 

Cheers

mal de mer


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Ben said:


> How long a go since you worked for fisheries .Did you know a guy by the name of Sol


G/day Ben bloody ages ago,  didn't know any Sols there. I used to skipper their research trawler 'Kamala' in the late 70's. One of the research projects it was used for was to monitor fish numbers in the Bay by doing 5 min shots with a trawl net. Ive got my log book here somewhere, but its packed as were moving out of the house for an 18 months fishing trip.

That hole was more or less out the front of the water police offices at Sans Souci, i dont know if there still there.

cheers

mal


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Ben said:


> [: I think its low tide around 07.00pm :?
> 
> Cheers Ben


Hi Ben. HIGH tide is at 8.10pm (1.8metres) and there will be a full moon. So your best chances are going to be from 6.30 till about 10pm.

Hope the weather settles down for you


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Ben said:


> I was keen to get the full mask but being in Hurstville they are all sold out ? :lol:


Good one mate.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

Ok, Ben, got your message. We can postphone. Its blowing 22-28kts at the moment.

Cheers

Mike


----------

